# base plates



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Although the design doesn't vary too much between companies, minute nuances between companies would probably prevent you from mounting one company's base plate to anothers. You could always give it a go, though.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

There is no standardized disc design.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

some work some dont, ride's work in my bent metals, but technine is different then both.


----------

